#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Mojo

## prutser

Ben redelijk nieuw in dit forum, maar wil er toch eens iets ingooien. Heb net het volgende gelezen op teletekst:

"DEN HAAG - Mededingingsautoriteit NMa heeft dinsdag een inval gedaan in het kantoor van concertorganisator Mojo Concerts in Delft. De NMa heeft een "redelijk vermoeden" dat Mojo de concurrentieregels heeft overtreden, zo liet een woordvoerster van de mededingingsautoriteit woensdag weten. 

De NMa ondernam actie naar aanleiding van "berichten uit de media en klachten van partijen uit het veld" dat Mojo zijn monopoliepositie misbruikt"

Ik heb zelf wel enkele keren met mojo te maken gehad en daarom verbaasd het me niet echt dat dit gebeurt. het is voor zo ver ik weet wel de eerste keer in deze branche dat dit voorkomt. Ben benieuwd of jullie dit ook zo ervaren

----------


## Gast1401081

wordt heel lastig aantonen, omdat de grote jongens in de branche ( die dus zouden samenwerken) elkaar al zo ongeveer van voor de oorlog kennen.

Van de andere kant : wie heeft er het budget om the rolling stones te boeken, met risico-afdekking, bankgaranties etc???

De enige die aan deze zaak verdienen zullen wel weer de advocaten zijn. Tenzij er een wet is die een, bijv,  Mojo zou verplichten om , bijv, mij te steunen met kennis en infrastructuur, tegen een mazzel-prijsje, zoals bijv KPN en Tele2.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door prutser_
> 
> Ben redelijk nieuw in dit forum.



Welkom





> citaat:
> De NMa ondernam actie naar aanleiding van "berichten uit de media en klachten van partijen uit het veld" dat Mojo zijn monopoliepositie misbruikt"



Waarom zou Mojo een monopolieposistie hebben? Er zijn zat andere organisatie buro's voor concerten en Festivals? Dat ze de grootste zijn in hun gebied in Nederland, OK dat is waar.





> citaat:
> Ik heb zelf wel enkele keren met mojo te maken gehad en daarom verbaasd het me niet echt dat dit gebeurt. het is voor zo ver ik weet wel de eerste keer in deze branche dat dit voorkomt. Ben benieuwd of jullie dit ook zo ervaren



Ik heb opzich me Mojo niet meer of minder problemen als met een ander organisatie buro.

----------


## R. den Ridder

probleem zou zijn dat ze de markt zodanig beheersen dat andere mensen benadeeld worden bijv. door het feit dat Mojo exclusiviteitscontracten afsluit met zo ongeveer alle bekende artiesten, andere organisatoren kunnen dit niet omdat ze niet genoeg verdienen en geen contacten hebben met buitenlandse boekingskantoren aangezien mojo die allemaal heeft.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> 
> probleem zou zijn dat ze de markt zodanig beheersen dat andere mensen benadeeld worden bijv. door het feit dat Mojo exclusiviteitscontracten afsluit met zo ongeveer alle bekende artiesten, andere organisatoren kunnen dit niet omdat ze niet genoeg verdienen en geen contacten hebben met buitenlandse boekingskantoren aangezien mojo die allemaal heeft.



Klopt volledig, zelfde verhaal met clear channel in Belgie. Of hoe zou het komen dat house torhout, beach rock etc hier plots niet meer bestaan... Omdat ze geen groepen met naam meer konden boeken, aangezien clear channel die allemaal in exclusiviteit heeft.

----------


## rinus bakker

Onze sector en dus ook de publicitair goed liggende Mojo kunnen ze bij de NMa nog wel handelen...
De oliemaatschappijen, verzekeraars en banken zijn een maatje te groot voor ze, en 
de zich herhaalde bouw-fraude (met figuren als Annemarie Jorritsma) heeft even een fikse afleidingsmanoeuvre nodig.

----------


## R. den Ridder

***. rinus...nu zeg je eens wat...riekt naar publiciteitsstunt om het nieuws van een dag later ineens te verdoezelen...

----------


## rinus bakker

Kortom 
dat wordt een paar weken een beetje publicitair gereutel 
en dan bloedt die handel gewoon weer dood,
en zijn we inmiddels 'mevrouw' Jorritsma (VVD) en 'de heer' Hofstra (VVD) alweer wat vergeten.
Van die Friese 'bouw-liberalen' moet je het dus echt niet hebben.
En krijgen we ooit een soortgelijk fenomeen met olieboeren of banken,
dan vallen ze dus binnen bij Joop vd Ende/Stageholding.
Die doet het ook erg goed als Musical-markt dominator.
En wie weet krijgt ID&T daarna een keer de eer, als Dance-markt manipulator.
Maar NOB/DutchView is al die jaren nooit aangeklaagd als TV-faciliteiten markt bijna-monopolist.
Want daar in Hilversum heeft de politiek de nodige baantjes te vergeven, dus daar mag het NMA niet aankomen.
Wordt vervolgd.

----------


## DJ.T

Dan hebben we het nu over Mojo, moet je eens kijken naar Microsoft  :Big Grin: 
ik vind het maar een hoop onzin, als een bedrijf er hard voor heeft gewerkt om groot te worden dat doet door goede diensten te leveren dan is daar toch niets mis mee?
Als ze hun werk niet beter dan anderen zouden doen dan zou niemand toch met ze in zee gaan?

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> 
> probleem zou zijn dat ze de markt zodanig beheersen dat andere mensen benadeeld worden bijv. door het feit dat Mojo exclusiviteitscontracten afsluit met zo ongeveer alle bekende artiesten, andere organisatoren kunnen dit niet omdat ze niet genoeg verdienen en geen contacten hebben met buitenlandse boekingskantoren aangezien mojo die allemaal heeft.



Ja uhhh... Hoe denk je dat Mojo die kontakten heeft gelegt? Dat is ze echt niet zomaar komen aanwaaien. Dat heeft waarschijnlijk heel veel tijd en geld gekost.

Exclusieviteitscontracten worden in elke branche en overal te wereld gebruikt, dus dat lijkt mij ook geen goed argument om bij Mojo langs te gaan.

----------


## rinus bakker

[quote]_Geplaatst door DJ.T_

Dan hebben we het nu over Mojo, moet je eens kijken naar Microsoft  :Big Grin: 
HH, de NMA tegen Microsoft...
Lamunilaggu.
Zelfs in het "Mekka-van-de-Markt" (de VS) durven / kunnen ze die gluiperd van een Gates niet aan te pakken.
En dan moeten die polderprutsers het hier dus doen met de Mojo's.
Die al sinds ~1968/9 bestaan en ook 2 keer failliet zijn geweest,
en eigenlijk pas sinds 1985 de zaak echt goed op de rit hebben gekregen. 
En er zijn in die periode ook heel wat concurerende "promotors" gekomen en gegaan. 
Sommigen daarvan waren die naam niet eens waard en dachten vooral snel even de zakken te kunnen vullen. What's new zou je zeggen.

----------


## som

waarom is gates een gluiperd?
omdat ie 10 jaar van zijn leven alleen koude pizza's gegeten heeft en in dezelfde 10 jaar een product maakt wat vervolgens weer iedereen van hem jat/kopieerd?
dat billy boy daar nu de vruchten van plukt is zijn goed recht, je bent tenslotte niet verplicht om zijn software te gebruiken

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:je bent tenslotte niet verplicht om zijn software te gebruiken



 Nog net niet. Het zit wel standaard op zo'n beetje elke computer die je koopt. Of zoals bij mij, een pre-install; tenzij je echt weet waarmee je bezig bent, kun je het niet van je computer halen. Het is dat het voor mij volstaat  :Wink: .

Mvg Johan

----------


## som

hhmmmzzz bij de betere comp shop mag je tegenwoordig kiezen uit win of linux bitjes[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Mojo ligt anders.

Windows gebruiken we, omdat we er mee opgroeien. Op de scholen draaien alle pc's op Windows, dus alle mensen leren om te werken met die OS. Waarom een heel nieuw besturingssysteem leren als je met de eerste allang overweg kan? Iedereen kent de basisprocedure inmiddels al (ctrl-alt-del).

Mojo is 'slechts' een organisator voor concerten (of doen ze nog meer, waar ik niet vanaf weet?), Mojo is gewoon een groot bedrijf, maar er zijn genoeg andere bedrijven die evenementen opzetten. Iemand kiest bijvoorbeeld ook niet voor Mojo uit luiheid.

Waarom ik dit zeg: ik wilde iets over windows zeggen, maar het moet iets met de rest van het topic te maken hebben. Ja, kweet t, ben vandaag in een vage bui. Weest gewaarschuwd  :Wink:

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Mojo ligt anders.
> 
> 
> Mojo is 'slechts' een organisator voor concerten (of doen ze nog meer, waar ik niet vanaf weet?), Mojo is gewoon een groot bedrijf, maar er zijn genoeg andere bedrijven die evenementen opzetten. Iemand kiest bijvoorbeeld ook niet voor Mojo uit luiheid.



Mojo heeft vroeger ook crash barriers ontworpen (nl de mojo-barriers), zo van die geel-zwarte plooihekken die je op de meeste grote festivals ziet, waarmee de frontstage afgesloten word. Dit is ondertussen echter overgenomen door Stageco. Voor de rest weet k niet of mojo nog iets anders doet... denk het niet.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:hhmmmzzz bij de betere comp shop mag je tegenwoordig kiezen uit win of linux bitjes



Dat dan weer wel. Maar zo verplicht mijn opleiding mij ,om voor elk programma uit het Microsoft Office pakket, een certificaat te behalen. Geen certifaat geen diploma.

Niet iedereen krijgt met Windows/MS-verplichting te maken, maar het is er wel.

Mvg Johan

----------


## som

dat zou ook een ander programma moeten mogen zijn,
maar wordt die verplichting door je school gemaakt of door microsoft?

om maar ontopic te blijven; gebruikt mojo win of linux :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## bulldog

voor wie het nog niet wist Mojo maakt deel uit van Clear Channel int.
het grootste media bedrijf op aarde.Aanwezig in elk deel van de entertainment markt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus dan ligt er een taak voor meneer Bolkestein uit de europese commissie, die gaat over de "interne markt"... oeps = ook al VVD!

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bulldog_
> 
> voor wie het nog niet wist Mojo maakt deel uit van Clear Channel int.
> het grootste media bedrijf op aarde.Aanwezig in elk deel van de entertainment markt.



Wat op zijn beurt weer onder SFX entertainment valt...

----------


## rinus bakker

En waaarvan de aandelen in overgrote meerderheid uiteindelijk in handen blijken van een investmentcompany van Wladimir Poetin, Cor Boonstra, Osama Bin Laden, Prins Bernhard, Dick Cheney, Paus JohnPaul-II, Donald Duck & Bill Gates?

----------


## sparky

Het zou heel goed kunnen dat bovenaan de voedselketen een aantal notoire zakkenvullers staan. Maar waar het mij om gaat is dat je tegenwoordig voor een groot concert in bijvoorbeeld Ahoy 40 Euro betaalt terwijl dat een aantal jaren terug nog 40 gulden was. Ik weet niet of dit 100% aan het monopoly van Mojo op middelgrote en grote acts te wijden is, maar het lijkt me ook sterk dat dit er niets mee te maken heeft. Vergeet even niet waar we het over hebben voor zo'n show. 40 Euro mensen, da's 90 piek. En kom nu niet aan met kostenplaatjes en vraag en aanbod kwesties. Negentig piek is een beetje erg veel om een bandje te kijken, hoe je het ook wilt zien.

----------


## test12

> citaat:geplaatst door kevin DM
> Voor de rest weet k niet of mojo nog iets anders doet... denk het niet.



Waarom zouden ze ook?

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## Gast1401081

mojo heeft een theater-afdeling, en doet daar ook leuke dingen. Daarom zouden ze ook...ach, laat maar.

----------


## test12

Wie heeft wel eens met of voor mojo gewerkt en hoe was de indruk / ervaring? 

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## rinus bakker

Van 1984 tot pakweg 1997, dus zo'n 13 jaar lang.
Op een paar details na (security-gezeur) nooit problemen gehad. 
Duidelijke en recht-door-zee organisatie met goeie club mensen, (uiteraard ook wel een enkele uitzondering, maar die bevestigt de regel). 
Dat er allerlei sub-bv-tjes en prefered suppliers waren is echt niet alleen een Mojo-gegeven. 
Dat is schering en inslag in alle geledingen van de samenleving.

----------


## test12

Het verwonderd mij dat zo weinig mee of voor mojo gewerkt hebben en er zoveel reacties op dit topic waren.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## Gast1401081

wel voor diverse onderaannemers van Mojo, en voor freelancers van mojo, enz. enz.

Nogmaals, die jongens kennen elkaar al uit de pruimentijd, en kom daar maar eens tussen. moet je wel van zeer goede huixe komen. Ook wel eens feestjes gedraaid voor niet-mojo-produktie-bureautjes, , en het gezeik dat daaaar weer gebeurde was genoeg aanleiding om.. enz enz.

----------


## sparky

> citaat:Het verwonderd mij dat zo weinig mee of voor mojo gewerkt hebben en er zoveel reacties op dit topic waren.



Bedoel je soms te zeggen dat er hier mensen maar een beetje in de ruimte lullen over zaken waar ze niets vanaf weten? (Ik zal het niet persoonlijk opvatten, maar toch even mijn geval...)Dus ik moet voor Mojo werken om te vermoeden dat er misbruik van de monopolipositie wordt gemaakt door prijzen op te drijven? Ik werk niet voor UPC en toch weet ik dat zij misbruik maken van hun positie als kabelaar wat betreft het aanbieden van internet. Denk je nu overigens echt dat als je weleens wat voor Mojo doet je meteen van alle bedrijfsstrategieen op de hoogte bent?

Overigens heb ik zijdelings wel eens wat voor Mojo gedaan ja.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> waarom is gates een gluiperd?
> omdat ie 10 jaar van zijn leven alleen koude pizza's gegeten heeft en in dezelfde 10 jaar een product maakt wat vervolgens weer iedereen van hem jat/kopieerd?
> dat billy boy daar nu de vruchten van plukt is zijn goed recht, je bent tenslotte niet verplicht om zijn software te gebruiken



Helemaal mee eens! 

We zijn helemaal niets verplicht als Microsoft consument, we zijn alleen te lui om verder te kijken dan de Mediamarkt en de Dixons.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:je bent tenslotte niet verplicht om zijn software te gebruiken
> ...




Tja, je zou ook maar eens de handleiding moeten lezen....

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sparky_
> 
> Het zou heel goed kunnen dat bovenaan de voedselketen een aantal notoire zakkenvullers staan. Maar waar het mij om gaat is dat je tegenwoordig voor een groot concert in bijvoorbeeld Ahoy 40 Euro betaalt terwijl dat een aantal jaren terug nog 40 gulden was. Ik weet niet of dit 100% aan het monopoly van Mojo op middelgrote en grote acts te wijden is, maar het lijkt me ook sterk dat dit er niets mee te maken heeft. Vergeet even niet waar we het over hebben voor zo'n show. 40 Euro mensen, da's 90 piek. En kom nu niet aan met kostenplaatjes en vraag en aanbod kwesties. Negentig piek is een beetje erg veel om een bandje te kijken, hoe je het ook wilt zien.



Echt waar? gelukkig kost mijn biertje in de kroeg nog steeds omgerekend 2 gulden en kan je voor 5 en een halve gulden een pakje Marlboro kopen....

----------


## sparky

Aha, alles wordt duurder dus is het "normaal"?





> citaat:Negentig piek is een beetje erg veel om een bandje te kijken, hoe je het ook wilt zien.



Like said...

----------


## Gast1401081

wel eens van de vreselijk dure arbo-wet gehoord? tegenwoordig moet alles drie keer gekeurd zijn, en dat brengt kosten verhogingen met zich mee, dat wil je niet weten...

en inderdaad , de tijden dat de pa-verhuurders op rooie diesel reden ligt ook al lang achter ons

----------


## sparky

Aha, mijn kaartje is 2x zo duur omdat de veiligheidseisen aan de rigs zwaarder zijn geworden.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sparky_
> 
> Aha, mijn kaartje is 2x zo duur omdat de veiligheidseisen aan de rigs zwaarder zijn geworden.



Ook.

Veiligheidseisen (rigging, nooddeuren, vuurwerk, uitsmijters) worden strenger, de horeca is ietsjes (niet zoveel hoor!) in prijs omhoog gegaan dus zullen de lokaties ook wel iets duurder zijn geworden. 

En zoals elk bedrijf zijn prijzen elk jaar een paar procent verhoogt, zal Mojo dat ook wel doen.

----------


## rinus bakker

In 1963 deed "een avondje Stones in het Kurhaus" pakweg   29.000,-,    (1.250 man x  23,-)  
In 2003 deed "een avondje Stones in de ArenA" pakweg   2.700.000,-    (45.000 man x  60,-)
In 1963 'verdiende' een roadie: T-shirt + gratis eten, bier & show (en blow? en soms een gratis wip).
In 2003 verdient een roadie: T-shirt, eten, drinken & hypotheek en auto (voor de rest moet ie schokken)
In 1963 kostte een brood: .....?            In 2003 kost een brood: .....?
In 1963 verdiende een top-DJ: .....?        In 2003 verdient een top-DJ: .....?
In 1963 verdiende een topvoetballer: .....      En kostte een stadionkaartje: ......
In 2003 verdient een topvoetballer: .....       En kost een stadionkaartje: ......
Als de olieproductie terugloopt gaat de prijs van benzine omhoog. En Shell + de staat profiteren.
Als de platenverkoop inzakt gaan de concertprijzen omhoog. En Mojo + de staat profiteren.

Het gaat hier om het tekortschieten van de overheid om de redelijkheid in het funktioneren van de samenleving te handhaven. En daarbij diefstal, bedrog, fraude, corruptie enz enz enz te bestraffen. 
Maar als dat niet lukt (bouwfraudes) moet er een afleidingstruc worden bedacht.

Zullen we het dus niet meer over "appels van vrougah" en "perah vah nah" hebben.

----------


## sparky

Leuk Rinus, maar ik had het niet over 1963 maar over 1999. Is de situatie van 5 jaar geleden met nu vergelijken werkelijk appels en peren?

----------


## rinus bakker

En dus dan nog FF deze:
hoeveel poen haalden de bands in 1999 uit hun platenverkoop? en uit hun stage-shows?
hoeveel poen haalden de bands in 2003 uit hun platenverkoop? en uit hun stage-shows?
Kortom je mag ook 1999 invullen hoor.
En als je denkt dat MOJO de prijs-opdrijver is/was lees dan ook eens wat buitenlandse bladen of sites enz.
De echte prijsopdrijvers zijn de (Nederlandse) overheden, en de sectoren die misbruik maakten van de invoering van de Euro. 
Maar dat is een ander topic. Waarvoor de afleidingsmanoeuvre - mocht daarover ooit commotie ontstaan - ook al wel op een schimmig plankje klaar zal liggen.

----------


## Rock On

Klinkt erg aannemelijk, helaas...  :Frown:

----------


## johan L.

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> En dus dan nog FF deze:
> hoeveel poen haalden de bands in 1999 uit hun platenverkoop? en uit hun stage-shows?
> hoeveel poen haalden de bands in 2003 uit hun platenverkoop? en uit hun stage-shows?
> Kortom je mag ook 1999 invullen hoor.
> En als je denkt dat MOJO de prijs-opdrijver is/was lees dan ook eens wat buitenlandse bladen of sites enz.
> De echte prijsopdrijvers zijn de (Nederlandse) overheden, en de sectoren die misbruik maakten van de invoering van de Euro. 
> Maar dat is een ander topic. Waarvoor de afleidingsmanoeuvre - mocht daarover ooit commotie ontstaan - ook al wel op een schimmig plankje klaar zal liggen.



Ja, had dat ook niet iets te maken met die nieuwe belastings regeling op artiesten? waardoor sommige groepen nederland zelfs niet meer aandoen?

Omdat ze een groot deel van de inkomsten af moesten dragen aan de bodemloze put in den haag?

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> En dus dan nog FF deze:
> hoeveel poen haalden de bands in 1999 uit hun platenverkoop? en uit hun stage-shows?
> hoeveel poen haalden de bands in 2003 uit hun platenverkoop? en uit hun stage-shows?
> Kortom je mag ook 1999 invullen hoor.
> En als je denkt dat MOJO de prijs-opdrijver is/was lees dan ook eens wat buitenlandse bladen of sites enz.
> De echte prijsopdrijvers zijn de (Nederlandse) overheden, en de sectoren die misbruik maakten van de invoering van de Euro. 
> Maar dat is een ander topic. Waarvoor de afleidingsmanoeuvre - mocht daarover ooit commotie ontstaan - ook al wel op een schimmig plankje klaar zal liggen.



voorlopig leven we in een welvarend land,met als voorbeeldje dat we ondanks alle verhogingen nog steeds de goedkoopste ziekte regeling van europa hebben.
kortom laten we niet al te paranoia worden.
vroegah was de staat de grote boosdoener volgens mij zijn we dat stadium wel een beetje gepasseerd.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> dat we ondanks alle verhogingen nog steeds de goedkoopste ziekte regeling van europa hebben.



hoe bedoel je dat?
Dat we het hier normaal vinden om 
- in de ZIEKTE-wet te gaan als we heibel hebben met de baas?
- 400.000 mensen ten onrechte als AFGEDANKTE kneuzen (het WAO-gedeelte van de beroepsbevolking is in Nederland 2,5 a 3 keer zo hoog als in de rest van de wereld) laten meehobbelen? 
- de gesamenlijke gezondheidszorg in 2003 een lief sommetje van 800.000.000,- Euro 'overhield' en dat maar 'in de kas' gestopt heeft. (Hoeveel 'handen aan het bed' hadden er voor dat bedrag bij kunnen komen?)

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> ...



geen van allen , de ziektekosten in nederland zijn 9%van je bruto jaarsalaris, in spanje 25% scheelt nogal.
wees blij dat we hier wao kennen, in andere lander zijn de wao regels veel strenger met als resultaat dat daar idd de wao cijfers lager zijn maar het aantal mensen onder de armoede grens hoger ligt.
feodalisme bijvoorbeeld; wie niet werkt zal niet eten.

----------


## rinus bakker

wie niet werkt zal niet eten.
mmmm, interessant idee... 
dat zal in de toekomst zeker nog wel eens navolging gaan vinden. 
maar, 
wat dat met 'feodalisme' te maken heeft, zou je me eens moeten uitleggen.
en ook wat het in het geheel NIET werken voor een soort van bijdrage levert aan de samenleving?

----------


## moderator

get a life en begin en ppolitieke partij over slap gezever, onderwerp gaat over de positie die mojo bekleed. Niets te melden? niet reageren!

----------


## rinus bakker

HoHo Mod,
als ie aan mij was gericht....
De NMA en MOJO is één en al politiek slap gezever. Het lijkt me dat dat nu toch wel duidelijk is.
Alles waar de 2e kamer zijn vingers niet aan wil branden (of ronduit te stom voor is, of wat niet overeenkomt met privé- en/of partijbelangetjes) wordt in een een of ander Zelfstandige Berstuursrechtelijke Organisatie gedumpt, zodat ze in het 2e Kamergebouw in Den Haag de handen in onschuld kunnen blijven wassen.
Over 15 jaar doet de NMA trouwens een onderzoek naar de positie van dit forum.........  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Er is nu weer veel aandacht in de media over (de processen rond) de bouwfraude...
Wordt het ook niet weer eens tijd voor de NMA om te zorgen voor een aandachts-afleider..
Lekker zeuren over MOJO bijvoorbeeld.
Of mischien deze keer maar eens over ID&T en hun dominantie in de dance-wereld.
Of dan toch maar Philips over het bijna-monopolie op gloeilampenproductie....
Of Schiphol met hun dominatie op de Nederlandse vlieghaven-markt.
Maar goed dat Fokker naar de klote is, anders hadden ze die vliegtuigbouwer ook nog moeten aanpakken.

BTW ....
nog ooit iets gehoord over die monopolie-hysterie tegen Mojo sinds februari?

----------

